# Hello from Trenton, NJ, USA



## Paul F (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm Paul. I'm 57 and have been raising mice since 1974. I was unaware of most of the genetics until the advent of the Internet. It's also been great learning about the shows in the area.

I've had many different types over the years. Right now I have brindles and am going for tri-colors. I'd like to get some satins and add them to my brindle line. I'm trying for blue brindles now. I have a bunch of "white brindles" or "beige brindles" (cece) which I got by accident. They are not very impressive, the stripes look more like smudges.

Anyway, hi to everyone and I'm looking forward to communicating with you. !!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome! You're practically my neighbor...I'm just in Allentown! I hope that you will join mouselovers.com as well and perhaps the East Coast Mouse Association (shows held up and down the East Coast)...Someone is looking into organizing a show very near you in Jersey just east of Philly!

I personally work with sex-linked brindle (working towards recessive red brindles in satin and normal coats) and am also working towards black eyed silver texels in satin and non-satin. In the black eyed silver project I do have one doe who is an A^vy brindle and is about to have a litter, though I have several people waiting for babies from me...mostly does though. I may be able to offer you a buck from the litter...it is a repeat litter and there were blue, satins, and brindles in the first litter (though not all on one mouse...lol).

Do you have obesity problems with your brindles?...If not I know someone who would probably be very interested in your c^e/c^e brindles!!!


----------



## Paul F (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Stina --

Thanks for the info !! I'm familiar with the ECMA, but not mouselovers.com.

Do you mean Allentown NJ or PA ?? I could walk to Allentown NJ (not with the ice though).

Recessive red brindles sound great (ee, right ??). I've had recessive reds in the past, never together with brindle. Please let me know what you have available, even if you're in Allentown PA, I get up there often.

My brindles are a nice size, but not obese. If someone is interested I can send them a pic. Like I said, the stripes are not too good, but they are definitely brindles. I think they are mostly cece, but they could be cech as well. I'm not sure if they would look different. cech brindle would be new to me.

I hope to hear from you !! Thanks !! ...Paul


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Allentown, PA...sorry, I always forget that there's an Allentown, NJ...lol My parents live in Flemington (NJ...lol) though... Allentown, PA to Trenton, NJ is totally neighbors in the US mouse fancy though....lol It's just about as close as any of us get!

Yes, recessive red would be ee.....what I have now is basic "recessive yellow"...but I am using the genes from dominant red (Ay) to darken the color of ee to make recessive red  They are sex-linked brindles (Mobr) as I said....so not the same brindle gene you are working with (which is A^vy)....so you wouldn't want to mix them in the same line.....but I do so love my x-brindles....lol I have nothing available from that project right now, but I have 8 does (most for that project) with bucks right now.........I'm completely insane for making that many pairings...but I've been having some bad luck and one of the bucks is very very young so it may take him a while to get the job done...lol Watch this be the ONE time that EVERY doe I have with a buck gets pregnant right away......lol

The person interested inthe c^e/c^e brindles (she may be interested in c^e/c^h.......c^e/c^h would have points) is on the mouselovers forum. I think she is on this forum as well, but she doesn't post here as much as there (Mrs. Beach is her username on the forums she uses).


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

PAUL! I'm Mrs. Beach! I'm 50 and have kept mice since about 1966 but only began breeding last year. I am listed at the ECMA as Mrs. Beach's Brindle Empire. I live in Silver Spring, MD (my parents live in West Chester, PA, and I visit them generally once a month), and I am working on breeding tricolor brindles with standard coats and black eyes, or rather I _will be_ working on them once my c^e/c buck gets out of quarantine in mid-Feb. I have my breeding plan all plotted out. I would very much like to see a pic of some of your beige brindles. I want to breed non-obese brindles, so I may be interested in getting one from you. The more different blood the merrier! Perhaps we'll be able to swap mice if one of us gets particularly good genes the other needs. For instance, you said you're interested in adding satin. I have a matched pair of satin pied brindles from a non-obese line, but they are young, yet.

In a dead-end litter I did have a p/p brindle, whose stripes were a pale blue. Kind of interesting. I was thinking about trying to breed some blue brindles once but decided to concentrate on just one kind, the tricolor.

I would love to hear your breeding plan and how far you've gotten. I understand mouse genetics; you may speak freely. You are the only other person I've met who is breeding brindle tricolors.

Yes, I don't often come here, but now I know about this thread, I will check often.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## mumseymouse (Dec 11, 2010)

It is amazing what a small world it is. I am also originally from Jersey. I from CherryHill and my husband from Trenton. We used to live in Columbus before moving to Ohio. Family still in Yardville, Hamilton, Cherry Hill and Philly. I also met someone who lives a few miles from where I grew up. What a nice trip down memory lane we took !

I am the Different Kind of Mouse Breeder. I don't breed, I create and dress them.

The people on this forum are very nice and extremely knowledgeable. I so enjoy the stories and pictures.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Heya and welcome!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey there!


----------

